# Chris Knott Car Insurance SALE - savings and an iPad Mini



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*The SALE continues...*

The Chris Knott End of Year Sale proved very popular with car club/forum members across the UK and, as insurers seem happy for us to continue going lower than we normally would to sign up car enthusiasts like you (who meet our usual criteria), we'd be mad to stop it now.

So the good news is that we're going to change the name to the Spring Sale and run it for a further 3 months, which takes us up to 31st May 2013.

More good news is that we'll be making the Ferrari draw and announcing the winner in the next few days.

Even better news is that there's going to be a *new prize draw* for the Spring Sale as Chris Knott bosses have agreed to offer an *iPad Mini 16Gb WiFi* - just get a genuine quote before 1st June to be in with a chance of winning.

Of course, the aim is to see how much Chris Knotts can save you on your car insurance - but the iPad Mini draw is a nice little extra.

If your car insurance is due between now and the end of June (as we can quote about 30 days in advance), simply call Chris Knott Insurance on 0800 917 2274 for your quote, mentioning this forum's unique code (in my sig below).

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We'd be really happy to hear from you if your car insurance is due this month. As you can see from our OP above, we're trying *to do all we can to beat members' best quotes* and there's the chance to *WIN an iPad Mini 16Gb WiFi* just for getting a quote.

*Please include us in the mix when you're looking around at renewal. You'll get the best rate by phoning us after you've gathered your other quotes - 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477*.

To help us celebrate our 30th Anniversary this year *we're also giving away £30 each month* to one lucky person from across our 200+ forum partners.

I'm really pleased to announce that the WINNER of our last draw (Ferrari Driving Experience) was Mr Graham Perdeaux - a member of both AlfaOwner.com and FiatForum.com. Our congratulations go to Graham and we hope he has a really enjoyable day at Silverstone.

March is always a busy month for the industry as historically a large car insurer went to the wall in March and all their polices came back into the market. Of course, it's also one of the months in which new vehicle registrations occur and many people switch/update their cars.

If you're having trouble getting through by phone we do have an online quote contact form (http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote) but please we aware that it may take longer to respond than normal because of call volumes.

As this March's registrations will be '13 plates the DVLA is allowing superstitious motorists to register under the '62 plate until 1st September when '63 will come in as expected. However, this raises it's own issues with the used car market when it comes to selling a 2013 car with a '62 plate on if the true registration year is missed by the dealer. Drivers may be offered considerably less than the correct value if they are not careful.

*Please call 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 for your free, no-obligation quote and to find out how much you could save.*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

This month in particular has seen a great response from forum members to our flexible pricing strategy. It's so successful that we're signing up around 38% of all quotes offered - that's better than one in every 3 quotes (almost 4 in 10).

I also just wanted to remind you that there are only a couple more weeks left until we close our Prize Draw for an iPad Mini. All you need to do to enter is ask us to quote for your car insurance before 31st May.

Please give us a try if your insurance is due soon - others are saving £££s and there's the chance to *WIN an iPad Mini*. But that's not all we have to offer...

If there were 4 comments that best sum up the benefits of our service, it's these, received in recent weeks:

_"Mine's all sorted signed and sealed with CK. Very quick and easy and most importantly, an efficient/professional service. Compared to the original renewal from Churchill, CK were over £300 cheaper. Compared to the cheapest quote from the usual sites, CK were around £50-£100 cheaper."_ *Akash - VWAudi Forum*

_"Many thanks for all your help - it makes the whole process much less of a chore dealing with a friendly, helpful & professional human being rather than a faceless website! Also I appreciate the fact that Chris Knott advertise a 'proper' number so that it doesn't cost a fortune calling from a mobile. I will definitely be recommending Chris Knott to anyone who asks."_ *D Birtles, Recommended by a friend*

_"Chris Knott have just given me an absolute steal of a price. I can't tell you or you'd not take this post seriously! I only left them as they had a funny uncompetitive year but they are back and I am very happy to be with them instead of some random internet only cowboys."_ *ofnpanad, AlfaOwner.com*

_"Well, I've just taken out my S-Max insurance with Chris Knott, and I have to say that Rebecca did a fabulous job of finding me a great quote, recognised my lack of computer skills and talked me through everything. How nice it is to talk with someone who is professional and patient. For the first time, speaking with insurance companies today, I actually felt that I was being valued as a customer. Any problems or concerns and I only have to call back, and chances are I can speak to the same person again. Well done Chris Knott Insurance for restoring my faith in customer service."_ *Fezzer, SMax Owners Club*

You should call Chris Knott Insurance for a car quote and to benefit from a better level of service. Find out how much you could save and, if calling before 31st May, get free entry into our iPad Mini draw. Hurry - not long left for the draw!!

*We'll be running another great competition via our Facebook page soon - so please LIKE the Chris Knott Facebook page. In addition, there'll be a draw for a year's FREE UK Breakdown Cover once we reach 500 LIKES.* Don't miss out!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

With less than a week to go until our iPad Mini draw closes I'd just like to ask you to give us a call for a quote if your car insurance is due in the coming weeks. If you're due in June we can quote you as soon as you like - but to be in with a chance to WIN an iPad Mini 16Gb you should call us by THIS FRIDAY (31st).

We're currently signing-up more than one in every 3 quotes because *we reward club/forum membership* by going that bit further to try and win your business. Will the next one be you?

Call us FREE on 0800 917 2274 (or 01424 200477 for mobiles) to find out how much you could save with Chris Knott.


----------

